# For Members Having Trouble Milking Their Goats



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I have seen a number of posts from members having trouble milking their goats for whatever reason, and I know milking machines are expensive. My August Goat Rancher magazine came today and when I was flipping through it I found a homemade milker on the back page. I thought it might be of use to someone, so here it is. 

http://www.mlppubsonline.com/publication/?i=169648


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

That is awesome! thanks!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

No problem!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Cool! Thanks for the link  I know milking can be so difficult and time consuming, which is nice to only have 2 milkers!

And boy, that is a nice buck on the back page...


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

thats better then most I have seen. At least that has a psi gauge.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Looks similar to one friends and I have used. I'm not sure if the article goes into the importance of the gauge. The psi gauge is important because you start breading blood vessels around 15-19 I believe? Milk starts coming out at 5-10... without the gauge once could easily over pump.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

has anyone ever tried a human breast pump?


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I wondered about that too Enchantedgoats. But I got rid of mine as soon as I knew I was done having kids


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I have heard of people who are using a human breast pump on their goats.


----------



## Bleyfarm (Apr 25, 2013)

I just bought a breast pump from a consignment store have to get the baby bottles that screw on the end before I can use it but will update after I do!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## Angel (Sep 5, 2012)

My oldest daughter made her own milker. She went to Harbor Freight and got a brake bleeding kit, comes with a hand pump and a gauge, then some tubing, a big syringe push on needle style and a quart jar. It works pretty well for her.
And it's a whole lot cheaper to.


----------

